# Huffy Corvair



## Crazybikelady

I've got a Huffy Corvair (mens, black) in VERY good condition. I LOVE this bike, it was my first as a collector, but does anyone else love this bike? What sort of desirability does it have & what could its value be?  I'll post pictures as soon I can tomorrow, it's out in the barn, but just wanted to see what anybody would say... Gracias!


----------



## partsguy

The Huffy Camaro and Corvair are very desirable bikes IF they are the mens frame versions. You have guys who restore Camaros and Corvairs that look for these bikes and they often will pay as much, if not more than, a bicycle collector. Why? I don't know. I can't really give a value without seeing pics.


----------



## JChapoton

classicfan1 said:


> The Huffy Camaro and Corvair are very desirable bikes IF they are the mens frame versions. You have guys who restore Camaros and Corvairs that look for these bikes and they often will pay as much, if not more than, a bicycle collector. Why? I don't know. I can't really give a value without seeing pics.




let's not forget the Galaxie and a few others which were essentially the same bike with a different car name on the tank. $150-$200 all day long, unless an extremely mint original, then maybe $350 tops. The girls versions are only 15% cheaper.


----------



## partsguy

Yea, the Galaxie and Eldorado for the most part are the more common and cheaper of those kinds of bikes. You also had the Huffy Impala, which actually never said "Impala" anywhere on the bike itself; only if you own or have seen the dealer catalogs will know its an Impala.

The girls bikes are way cheaper and are in far more abundance. the most common by far is the Camaro with the white frame and purple tank and rack. I would sleep very good at night parting about 4 or 5 of those out as I get SICK of seeing them all voer eBay and Craigslist. I had to part a '66 Huffy Fury last year, hated to do it but some idiot hit the bike with automotive grade paint which will NOT come off without taking it down to bare metal.


----------



## Crazybikelady

classicfan1 said:


> Yea, the Galaxie and Eldorado for the most part are the more common and cheaper of those kinds of bikes. You also had the Huffy Impala, which actually never said "Impala" anywhere on the bike itself; only if you own or have seen the dealer catalogs will know its an Impala.
> 
> The girls bikes are way cheaper and are in far more abundance. the most common by far is the Camaro with the white frame and purple tank and rack. I would sleep very good at night parting about 4 or 5 of those out as I get SICK of seeing them all voer eBay and Craigslist. I had to part a '66 Huffy Fury last year, hated to do it but some idiot hit the bike with automotive grade paint which will NOT come off without taking it down to bare metal.




Yeah... I figured the Camaro was quite common... I had the option to buy the Camaro and Corvair at the same time, but only chose the Corvair.  I thought that car guys (Corvair guys especially) would love to have this bike with them at car shows. .


----------



## island schwinn

i would hold out for the corvair car collector.i sold my huffy camaro to a car collector for good money.i also paid a bit more for it because i wanted to put it next to my chevy at car shows a couple times.


----------



## partsguy

My first car was ALMOST a '67 Corvair Monza convertible so if I did get that car I would be in the market for the bike in question here. Can you post pics of the bike?


----------



## bricycle

classicfan1 said:


> My first car was ALMOST a '67 Corvair Monza convertible so if I did get that car I would be in the market for the bike in question here. Can you post pics of the bike?




My third car WAS ALMOST a 1967 Plymouth GTX HEMI(w/1970 426 mill)..... coulda shoulda woulda....


----------



## partsguy

lol it was between me and some other car guy battleing over the junkyard gem. The collector in Indiana won...but at least it wasn't crushed! :eek:


----------



## bricycle

I fella I worked with at the Chrysler dealer was gonna sell the GTX for $2400 ($2200) for me in Oct of 1976. At the time a V-8 Volare was around $5500.00 ish


----------



## Crazybikelady

Yes, I'll definitely post pics... I keep forgetting, excited for you to see it. I keep the Corvair in my dad's barn b/c I've run out of room over here & it's much safer over there anyway; don't need the kids claiming all over this one.


----------



## ayrhead

I saw your thread about the Huffy Corvair Bike...If you ever want to let it go/sell it, I would be an interested buyer as I ahve a 1962 Corvair Rampside Pickup Truck and it would look pretty cool to have the bike along with my truck. Thanks for your time. Harry


----------



## Saving Tempest

Given that you are referring to an ad from *2013 *and she hasn't been here since Sept. 26 of last year, and that our ads were notorious for not being updated all the time back then, it's possible if not probable that the offer is long gone. Using the messaging system is usually better, if not preferred by many members.

Please keep the age of ads and the last posting date in the profile in mind when you are looking...click the member name and you can get to that.

And good luck finding it. I would suggest posting to WANTED.


----------

